

Ask HN: How to become a User Interface Design? - jordanbrown

Learning Photoshop, tutorials, hacking others psds...?
======
gcb
1\. Only need rudimentary Photoshop/illustrator

2\. Learn to talk to users and do usabilitytests (Paper prototype, etc) as
well as understand the results (read about cognitive sciences and such)

3\. Find a company that cares about it and don't think the UID and UED are the
same as graphical designer

